# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Kyun Chhor Gaye - Atif Aslam (New Video in MP4 +3gp  - Full Screen)

## RAHEN

Kyun Chhor Gaye - Atif Aslam (New Video in MP4 - Full Screen)




.
 [hide]Click here to download this video[/hide]

----------


## RAHEN

*Kyun Chhor Gaye - Atif Aslam (New Video in 3GP)*

 Kyun Chhor Gaye - Atif Aslam (New Video in 3GP)


 .
 [hide]Click here to download this video [/hide]

----------


## farazzz134

thxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome...keep coming.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

keep coming...

----------


## uzma305

thnx so much

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome keepcoming

----------


## sumeet

*sumeet.kumar39@gmail.com*

[quote="RAHEN, post: 362149"][CENTER] Kyun Chhor Gaye - Atif Aslam (New Video in 3GP)

                       [I

----------


## paknet

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## fairyofchand

thanx a lot

----------


## ts_r

Thanks a lot bro...

----------


## kash4

thank you very much

----------


## rinco

I like ur post

----------

